# Squeaking sound from engine area...



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

hi, I am getting abnormally pissed off, whenever i am in gear or not in gear, if i rev the motor, and let off and when the motor is returning back to idle, a here this VERY annoying small squeak, people said it was my brake pads need replacing until i found out that the squeak comes even if i am fully stopped in nuetral gassing and letting off. Anyways, what could it be? a loose screw or something? or a belt? my dad said its a loose screw and the washer behind the screw is making the noise, but i dont know. Please help!
Maybe I can WD-40 EVERY washer and screw in the engine bay?

Also, I have MAJOR problems with the cars body. Before I bought the car, the car was sitting under a tree for OVER 1 1/2 years, and well there is tree sap ALL OVER the front on the hood, and there is no way in possible way to take it off, i bought every tree sap "taker-offer" product possible lol. Please help, i tried everything, by the way, the tree sap is like bone dry, its not something a chemical can take off i dont think.

Other things wrong with the car, a few rust marks, and also under the car i noticed a little chassis support is like bent out of place, prolly from hitting something from under the car, but one other major issue i am having as well is that some interior parts are also worn out. Like behind the seats, but on the seats that little back piece on the back side of the front seats are worn because the rear opening compartment from so much use of the previous owner was keep scraping the rear seat taking all the material off, ill take pics later on today. Does anyone sell any? maroon.

Does anyone sell any center consoles? Just the the center console door [worn out] with the locking mechanism because mine is worn and also is just flopping around. I hate it. Also look what i found from this site: Carbon Fiber Dash for 1987 Z, will this fit MY car? 1986 Non turbo Z
http://www.dashkit.com/nissan.htm

Also, my rear spoiler is WORN OUT, like half if paint and half is bare medal because the paint had just worn, How can I repaint this with a QUALITY paint job, no spray can stuff. Im talking about real paint. Help?

Also, my hazard lights do not work, whenever i press the button nothing happens at all, How can i fix this problem?


There are also other things wrong with the car, ill edit my post later because im at school :[


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

also, what about tint, i need to take tint off the quarter windows, they have air bubbles in them, I tried "pulling" it off VERY slowly but it makes major residue, how can i cleanly take it off?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

please anyone help me!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As far as the tint goes , try taking this up with the guys in Cosmetic Mods. They should have some good advice for you. Do a search on tint removal before you go in there , though , I'm sure you are not the only one who has had this problem.  

As far as the squeek goes , try to be a little more specific about when it happens and what it sounds like. There are lots of squeeks and groans under the hoods of older cars , it could be anything from a loose accessory drive belt to an odd intake sound. 

As far as the tree sap thingy goes , also do a search on that , and if you don't find anything , post in cosmetic.

And for anothe thing , too many different isues in one thread. Make a smaller one that most of us don't mind taking the time to read , no offense but I'm probably the only one here with the patience to read that novel...........


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> As far as the tint goes , try taking this up with the guys in Cosmetic Mods. They should have some good advice for you. Do a search on tint removal before you go in there , though , I'm sure you are not the only one who has had this problem.
> 
> As far as the squeek goes , try to be a little more specific about when it happens and what it sounds like. There are lots of squeeks and groans under the hoods of older cars , it could be anything from a loose accessory drive belt to an odd intake sound.
> 
> ...


lol ok thanks, lol haha a novel, lmfao...
anyways lol, its just a small squeak whenever i decelerate ONLY it squeaks. Its from the engine bay, and its decently loud, its loud enough for people to hear, the less the engine rpm's are the less the squeak is btw. And hmm... its one weird sound, lol, pisses me off, thanks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No No dude, I read it too lol

hey man, open the hood with the motor running and rev the engine using the throttle by hand- then you might have an easier time chasing the squeek.

Wetsand and buff out your hood

Check your fuses in your fuse box......check them all while youre at it.

as a matter of fact- dont wetsand and buff, take it to maaco and get a 200 dollar paint job-- youll be all set

or get some gas and burn it to the ground- I would just check all that stuff though- Z's are really nice cars-lol


----------

